# My first TT



## Lochiel (Dec 13, 2008)

and my first time on this forum. Had a long wait but finally got my Mk11 Tdi coupe. First impression is the fantastic quality of the drive and the tremendous torque with the TDi engine. Never thought I'd have a diesel coupe but this is one very impressive car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome take a look here you might want to join  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian Harris (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome


----------

